# Twins or bloating?!



## ttheneweraa

Hey ladies,

5 weeks 1 day with my second child. 

Bloating or twins?

My breasts are already a full cup size larger, my hips and knees have been killing me since day one, my gas is horrible, my moods/emotions are...horrid, and I am constantly hot and feel like I'm running a temperature. Night sweats, can't sleep through the night. And the most vivid dreams imaginable. 

I know all pregnancies are different, but holy cow. 

And I feel massive. My pants are already uncomfortable. 

Opinions?? 
Just curious! Thank you!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wantabean2

I was 5 weeks when I had a scan this time and found out we were having twins. I was hugely bloated and so so tired it was unreal. I knew this pregnancy was different to my other ones. I even said to hubby that it must be twins as I was so bloated. I also got horrendous dreams and still do and I have now been given crutches as I can't walk due to my hips. Good luck and jeep us updated :D xxx


----------



## ttheneweraa

That's almost exactly how I feel. 

I was super located around 3 weeks, but that seems to have gone down and I'm left with this bump and a strange feeling. Haha. 

I go for my first ultrasound on the 10th!


----------



## ttheneweraa

ttheneweraa said:


> That's almost exactly how I feel.
> 
> I was super located around 3 weeks, but that seems to have gone down and I'm left with this bump and a strange feeling. Haha.
> 
> I go for my first ultrasound on the 10th!

Bloated* not located. Sorry.


----------



## SnowyFairest

I get quite bloated at the beginning of pregnancy, it's caused by progesterone, slowing the bowels and they then swell. The reason you notice it more in subsequent pregnancies is because of the muscles having stretched from previous pregnancy. You could be having twins, but I've not read of bloating as an indication. Your symptoms do sound like morning sickness though, which sounds like a good sign of a healthy little one.


----------



## Stinas

I did not show until I was well past 20w


----------



## SJDsMommy

I am seriously wondering/freaking out over the same thing.. I got symptoms almost immediately.. I should be about 5 weeks and 2 days now and things seem to be happening SOOO much faster this time around. Not only that but I got a positive HPT when I was only 7 dpo (and I never test positive before a missed period!) This is my 3rd pregnancy and right now I'm so bloated that I look like I did when I was 10 weeks pregnant with my daughter! Like you said I know all pregnancies are different but still.. I won't have a scan until 8 weeks.. Honestly I would love twins but I'm really hoping its just one! This pregnancy was kind of a surprise anyway, I am fine with 3 but I don't know if we can afford 4!


----------



## lanet

I am a mess symptom wise with this pregnancy, but believe it or not the morning sickness was much more severe with dd!
I didn't start feeling a difference in my bump/bloat until about 8 1/2 weeks and I'm definetely showing now. I'm only 5'3" so there just isn't much room for it to go except out.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm the same height as you! haha. In regards to morning sickness, well I never had it with my son or my daughter except for on night when I didn't eat dinner (happened with both kids in my 7th week) but I got sooo nauseous last night! it did get better after I ate and had some orange soda (had to send hubby to the store for 7 up and crackers) so far today its much weaker but I did stop by babies r us to pick up some preggie pop drops just in case I need them..


----------



## SJDsMommy

ttheneweraa - when do you get a scan?


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm not much use really because i had no morning sickness, my boobs didn't grow until around 12 weeks (and haven't stopped since!) i had no real symptoms other than crampyness, fatigue and bloat.


----------



## Mamabean1

I'm not sure if you've seen my missed twin? thread but I am feeling the same way. BFP at 7dpo, and I've only ever found out with my other pregnancies after I was already late for AF. Symptoms started at 4 weeks this time instead of 7-8. I'm showing like crazy for only being 7w6d. The pic I've attached is my 7 week photo, I'll be taking my 8 week photo tomorrow but I've grown since then. There's a definite growth from week 5 to 6, and 6 to 7, and now 7 to 8. I can't shake the feeling it's twins... and my scan this week was inconclusive. My midwife couldn't say for sure that what we were seeing was another baby hiding behind the baby we could see clearly, or what else it could be. It wasn't a tech who did the scan. I still can't get rid of the feeling that it's twins... I just can't believe there's not more than one in there. I've had many twins dreams, my chances are increased since I've had 5 pregnancies before and am turning 35 in 3 weeks..... it's driving me crazy. I'm going to be asking my mw for another scan at 12 weeks (she offered if it's still driving me crazy) because there's no way I can wait til the end of November for my routine scan to find out... it's totally stressing me out! I've never had morning sickness beyond queasiness, so I can't use that to say this pg is different than all the rest... but it is different because of all the things I mentioned above. I know you show sooner with each pg, but obviously there's a line there somewhere, and even with my last pg, I was not this big until maybe around week 15, and have never starting showing earlier than 9 weeks or so. I feel like I'm going crazy or am delusional, or that others think I'm crazy!! I can't help feeling like she missed something!

[IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/25ptpbm.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SnowyFairest

Mamabean1 said:


> I'm not sure if you've seen my missed twin? thread but I am feeling the same way. BFP at 7dpo, and I've only ever found out with my other pregnancies after I was already late for AF. Symptoms started at 4 weeks this time instead of 7-8. I'm showing like crazy for only being 7w6d. The pic I've attached is my 7 week photo, I'll be taking my 8 week photo tomorrow but I've grown since then. There's a definite growth from week 5 to 6, and 6 to 7, and now 7 to 8. I can't shake the feeling it's twins... and my scan this week was inconclusive. My midwife couldn't say for sure that what we were seeing was another baby hiding behind the baby we could see clearly, or what else it could be. It wasn't a tech who did the scan. I still can't get rid of the feeling that it's twins... I just can't believe there's not more than one in there. I've had many twins dreams, my chances are increased since I've had 5 pregnancies before and am turning 35 in 3 weeks..... it's driving me crazy. I'm going to be asking my mw for another scan at 12 weeks (she offered if it's still driving me crazy) because there's no way I can wait til the end of November for my routine scan to find out... it's totally stressing me out! I've never had morning sickness beyond queasiness, so I can't use that to say this pg is different than all the rest... but it is different because of all the things I mentioned above. I know you show sooner with each pg, but obviously there's a line there somewhere, and even with my last pg, I was not this big until maybe around week 15, and have never starting showing earlier than 9 weeks or so. I feel like I'm going crazy or am delusional, or that others think I'm crazy!! I can't help feeling like she missed something!
> 
> [IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/25ptpbm.jpg[/IMG]

So are you a Mom of many? What pregnancy # is this for you? I am a Mom of many (some would call my family mega sized vs. large), and I can just say that bloating, is very common and can be a lot more than you expect. It's caused by progesterone slowing the bowels and causing them to really swell. The difference this time was that I could feel my fundus at 9wks, first thing in the morning if I laid on a firm surface at about my navel. My fundal height was approx. 10cm larger than dates, but Moms of many can commonly have 3-5cm larger fundal heights. I'm also a member of a forum for large families. Interestingly enough, in my due date group, all of the ladies suspected twins but me, but I was the only one expecting them. Total shock! 

Just some thoughts, for me, I would feel pretty devastated thinking it was twins, then not. So I only share this with that in mind. Hopefully you will get some answers soon. Ultrasound is the gold standard for detecting twins. Good luck! And congratulations on your pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## Mamabean1

I have 4 kids, this is my 6th pregnancy. Turning 35 in a couple weeks. I also noticed at 8 weeks that I could feel my fundus. I measured it at 6 CM past my pubic bone. I've never felt m fundus even close to this early before. I'm trying not to count the days til the week of Oct 6th as that would be when I'm 12 weeks and when she'll do the next scan. But it's hard not to think about it... There are several signs that point to twins. I would be thrilled to have twins, but thrilled also to have one :) it's just very confusing at this point as to whether my signs and instincts are right! :)





SnowyFairest said:


> Mamabean1 said:
> 
> 
> So are you a Mom of many? What pregnancy # is this for you? I am a Mom of many (some would call my family mega sized vs. large), and I can just say that bloating, is very common and can be a lot more than you expect. It's caused by progesterone slowing the bowels and causing them to really swell. The difference this time was that I could feel my fundus at 9wks, first thing in the morning if I laid on a firm surface at about my navel. My fundal height was approx. 10cm larger than dates, but Moms of many can commonly have 3-5cm larger fundal heights. I'm also a member of a forum for large families. Interestingly enough, in my due date group, all of the ladies suspected twins but me, but I was the only one expecting them. Total shock!
> 
> Just some thoughts, for me, I would feel pretty devastated thinking it was twins, then not. So I only share this with that in mind. Hopefully you will get some answers soon. Ultrasound is the gold standard for detecting twins. Good luck! And congratulations on your pregnancy! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## SnowyFairest

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o50/greg_boo/6e673968-7aea-428b-9a29-8f8c0e828967_zps38033a1d.jpg

Here's a pic of our scan at 6wks3days gestational age, we heard their heart tones, we also saw two yolk sacs. They share a placenta and therefore also their chorionic sac. At 9wks my fundal height was 19cm, 1cm below my navel. My uterus felt like an elliptical shape, not like a small round ball. It was wide and filled me from hip bone to hip bone. I didn't notice a ton of bloating though. So if they share a sac, you can be very big, very early, it's not just dichorionic Moms (2sacs/placentas). Some Moms don't get big early, but they aren't usually moms of many.


----------



## mowat

Interesting. I'm pregnant with twins and I'm not really showing at all yet. I have one child and have had 3 miscarriages. Funny how we are all so different. My morning sickness and other symptoms have been fairly mild.


----------



## tinker81

hi its hard to tell? i was more sick with my other little ones. and to be honest i didn't really feel any diffrent. i did show more but this is my 6 pregancy and they say you show more on your sceond 3rd and so on good luck let us know xxx


----------

